# {RESOLVED}Windows Media Player and DRM {Digital Rights Management}



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey all,

I started my Windows Media Player and it went thru my whole playlist to find a song to play. Then I got this error:



> A problem has occured in the Digital Rights Management component. Contact Microsoft product support.


I click on the details button and get a pop-up that says "no help is available" with a web help link under it. I click on that and it gives me the error number, C00D2751. I enter that into a Knowledge Base search and come up with this page:

http://support.microsoft.com/search/preview.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q320150

Great! Now I'm getting somewhere! Wrong!

I open Explorer and un-hide all the files. There is no C:/WINDOWS/DRM folder. I open up search for the two files that they say to delete. Not there. Ooooo Kkkkk
I then clicked on the link that will put licenses on my machine, I think? It come up with this website that says:


> *To resolve the failure in the individualization process of Windows Media Player 7 and the DRM client on Windows Millennium *
> If you choose to download Microsoft® Windows Media Rights Manager v7 license, your computer will connect to a Microsoft-operated Internet site and the player will store a license in your local system. No information will be sent that can be used to personally identify you or track your activities. You can click Start button to download a Windows Media Rights Manager v7 license.
> 
> To deny the Windows Media Rights Manager v7 license, click Cancel.


 I accept it by clicking the accept button and it takes me to another website that says "Page Cannot be Displayed"
Went to The Windows Media Player Download site and installed a licensing program for converting to XP. This is the only thing I can see that has anything to do with licensing. It didn't work.

*Now I'm stuck!*


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I didn't get that Page Cannot be Displayed, so here is the Direct link:

http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/predeliver/prelicgen.asp

Does the above work now?

eddie


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

nope, still page cannot be displayed

I clicked on the next line, and it said "this page cannot be displayed" in big red letters


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Do a quick cleanup:

Tools | Internet Options. General tab. Under Delete Files, delete offline content.

A repair may also help, as its an asp site.

Control Panel | AddRemove. Doubleclick Microsoft Internet Explorer. Choose Repair, apply and restart.

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Also, you said that you installed a licensing program for converting to XP.
Are you using Win ME, or XP? Also, is it WMP 7.1 that you've got?


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

The licensing program was for converting your files to an XP machine. I am using ME right now(sorry) and the version that I have for the WMP is 7.01. I have done alot of upgrades to this, but it worked great last time I used it. After the upgrades.

I tried the deleting of files (and offline files) and I add/remove > repaired my IE 5.5 SP2. Set security to medium then rebooted. nothing


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

I went to this page as well looking for information. I downloaded the DRMWIZARD.EXE and ran it but my player still didnt work.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/WM7/DRM/pluwiz.asp#FAQ


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

update again!

went to another website (technet newsgroups) that I thought might help.
still nothing!

http://www.nwlink.com/~zachd/pss/pss.html#drm


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Does that link that gave page Cannot be Displayed, work now?

In your playlist, is there a mp3 or a music file, that is new? If so, was it a ripped one? If not, can you give the site where you got it from?

eddie


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey eddie5659,

nope, it still cannot be displayed.

I put these songs on when I first got the machine, about a year ago, to the day actually. They all have the .wma extension. I didnt know that I was supposed to check off the "enable personal rights management".

After going to (eeegad) other forums, it looks as if I will have to delete all my songs, that I typed in the titles, and reload them all. Or uninstall WMP and reinstall it. ~~ sure would have been nice to just get to that page to see if that would have worked.

I'll keep in touch.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

I finally got something back fromMicrosoft NewsGroups. What do ya think? I am goin to try it here soon.


> HKLM/Software/Microsoft/DRM/DataPath and double-click to open it. This is the path to your "DRM" folder. Hope this helps.


and . . .


> To get the systems working again, I had to delete the \windows\all
> users\drm
> folder and the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8D8763AB-E93B-4812-964E-F04E0008FD50}\Version
> "RevocationList". So the WMP tried to individualize itself again and
> ...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

That looks okay. Also, you may want to backup the registry, just in case:

http://service2.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/pfdocs/199762382617

eddie


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

most deffinately!

Thanks, 

again, I will report back


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

It's working now!"
Here's what I did.

1) back up the registry! of course.

2) deleted in the folder, HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8D8763AB-E93B-4812-964E-F04E0008FD50}\Version, the "RevocationList" entry.

3) hmm, that was it!

and now it works.

Microsoft NewsGroups/Microsoft.Public.Windows Media Player.DRM


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Glad its all working. Just popped into Geeks, and saw you there. Missed you by a second 

eddie


----------

